# Coyotes



## hanniedog (Feb 5, 2018)

Just went outside with the dog to do her business. Coyotes were barking up a storm. Really need night vision of some type.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 5, 2018)

Got three in my neighborhood, real close, had a great chance at one last week but failed.

Football season is over so I have some time to kill (and maybe yotes too!)


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 5, 2018)

There is like 10 acres of woods in the back corner of the farm I live on. About a quarter mile away it sounded like 10-20 hard to to tell.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 10, 2018)

Night Vision You can find it pretty easy.

night-vision

104463180.uts

Me I would just buy a decent mouth caller and go out 1/2 hour before day break and/or 1/2 hour before sun set till dark.

 Al


----------



## Derrinx (Mar 4, 2018)

Deer hunting is my calling, but when a yote slips up and comes in front of me in daylight this is usually the result. I've tried night yote hunting a few times without luck though


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 4, 2018)

I am a deer hunter also. But the season is short really.
Coyotes how ever are not open 12 months a year now. Hunting them also gets you out scouting for deer along with the coyotes them selves.

 Al


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 4, 2018)

A guy I went to school with is into coyote hunting. The lazy way. He will put out a dead deer by the pasture fence near his house. Has a wireless drive way alarm near the carcass that rings when something trips it. Slowly opens a window and bang with a night vision equipped AR.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Mar 4, 2018)

hanniedog said:


> A guy I went to school with is into coyote hunting. The lazy way. He will put out a dead deer by the pasture fence near his house. Has a wireless drive way alarm near the carcass that rings when something trips it. Slowly opens a window and bang with a night vision equipped AR.


So he has a hunting blind. How is this "the lazy way"?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wake us up at night, get my dogs all worked up and had one run by us while walking in our yard. Purchased night vision scope for my 22mag, about a week ago and have not heard them yet.


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 4, 2018)

We Have had them passing thru and get to howeling by the house. Told a friend that was the kind of alarm to get his butt out of bed PDQ.

So I go out and start calling once it gets light enough. Do it all around the area and shot a few and the ruckis stops for about 6 months.

 Al


----------

